# what sort of fish do you keep?



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

i keep 2x tropical tanks and kind of a cold tank for my frie belly newts.

what do you keep???


----------



## Sega (Dec 8, 2009)

I have a mix in my tank, 1 Comet goldfish, 1 Comet-common cross, 6 adult Platy, 2 White cloud minnows and a ton of platy fry.
Some may argue that they arent a good mix but so far theres been no problems and the minnows may gain some friends soon as they were unwanted fish.


----------



## reptiles4982 (Oct 3, 2009)

i voted hate fish but i do like em i used to have em but dont now


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

reptiles4982 said:


> i voted hate fish but i do like em i used to have em but dont now


should of put dont keep fish sorry.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

tropical is winning so far :no1:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Ive got a tropical fish tank with a few different species and a lonely veiltail goldfish who live on his own. His tank is big enough for him but he is pretty large so I cant fit another one in I dont think


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a 200L marine reef tank  I love it.


----------



## Boothy (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a tropical set up, but I think I need to get some more fish and plants in as it's looking a little empty at the moment :devil:


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

now i have my 200l tropical my 90l looks TINY :flrt:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

443l tropical and 128l nano marine reef in progress


----------



## gav_1987 (Apr 23, 2008)

300L and 30L tropical tanks for me


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

2 tropical tanks soon to be one.

I imagine most keep tropical more so because to keep coldwater "properly" usually requires a lot more space. and marine is a lot more money.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

Frase said:


> 2 tropical tanks soon to be one.
> 
> I imagine most keep tropical more so because to keep coldwater "properly" usually requires a lot more space. and marine is a lot more money.


yeh i agree


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

I've got a 35 litre trop tank, has 12 Pseudomugil signifer and 2 desert gobies =]


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

125g did have a 55g brackish but got rid of my stonie.
i keep FHs, Spotted Raphs, looooads of polys, plecs of all sorts, venustus, synos and did have a BGK but he died just before xmas.
also got 2 corys and a ram lol no idea how they r still in there.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

have 3 tanks set up at the moment.
one has neons and sword tails the other has a firemouth 2 convicts and a blood parrot, and the last tank is empty apart for a hermit crab at the moment but will have seahorses once its matured more


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

145 gallon marine aquarium consisting of:

1 dog faced puffer
1.1.0 blue cheek triggers
1 regal tang
1 yellow tang
1 sailfin tang
1 moon wrasse
1 harlequin tuskfish
1 red breasted wrasse
3 chromis
1 lawnmower blenny
2 scooter mandarins (1 pink and 1 normal)
1 blue faced angel
1 devil damsel
1 snowflake eel

recently lost my blue cheek goby after it managed to get into the overflow and also just lost my Chaoti leopard wrasse 
and the elephants ear ate my clowns.


just want my mandarins back now, 1 green and 1 psycadelic.

theres also 2 starfish, some snails and 4 corals in there.

and in the sump lives my peacock mantis shrimp 


and i have a tropical, don't know how many gallons but it has:

1 female double dark black angel
1 common plec
1 gourami
and lots of little tetras and other small fish that i can't be bothered to look up names!

Theres also a koi pond outside, but long live the days of keeping koi, just has a dozen large goldfish in now  gonna be a wildlife pond this summer.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

My tank, the one I mentioned before, so happy with it


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

My manty shrimp (they're nickname is the thumb splitter), hes only about 4inches at the moment, which is good as hopefully by the time hes bigger he'll realise he can't go through the glass, last thing i need is the sump shattering because he's hit it! Though i'm more worried about my filters at the moment, all you can hear throughout the day is Bang! bang! bang! bang! :whip:

Best eyesight in the world, 16 different types of photoreceptors (compared to our 3), Trinocular vision in each eye, excellent depth perception with only one eye, can see 4 different colors of UV light, and can also see polarized light 

Large peacocks can hit with a force equal to a .22 caliber bullet. They also have the fastest strike of any animal. Their strike is so fast that they vaporize the water at the point of impact, causing a small implosion. And is one of the only predators of the blue ringed octopus!

Saying that though, my moon wrasse is one of the only predators of the mantis shrimp, haha!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

x Sarah x said:


> My manty, hes only about 4inches at the moment, which is good as hopefully by the time hes bigger he'll realise he can't go through the glass, last thing i need is the sump shattering because he's hit it! Though i'm more worried about my filters at the moment, all you can hear throughout the day is Bang! bang! bang! bang! :whip:
> 
> Best eyesight in the world, 16 different types of photoreceptors (compared to our 3), Trinocular vision in each eye, excellent depth perception with only one eye, can see 4 different colors of UV light, and can also see polarized light
> 
> ...



WOW he is pretty, I love mantis shrimps, they are amazing :flrt:


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

like the shrimp


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

Tropical FTW. Only got 2 white clouds in at the moment it's still cycling. Hopefully within a couple of months i should have my SSF!


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

I have nine tanks in total...:blush:...five tropical, one coldwater, one turtle plus two spare quarantine/hospital tanks. : victory:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Trillian said:


> I have nine tanks in total...:blush:...five tropical, one coldwater, one turtle plus two spare quarantine/hospital tanks. : victory:


Just need a marine now then :2thumb:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

x Sarah x said:


> Just need a marine now then


Odd as it may sound, I have no interest in keeping a marine tank. I do admire the ones I see on here but I'm quite happy sticking with fresh water. : victory:


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

I have a 200L marine reef


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

9 tanks :2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Trillian said:


> I have nine tanks in total...:blush:...five tropical, one coldwater, one turtle plus two spare quarantine/hospital tanks. : victory:


9 tanks, wow :2thumb: would love to see some piccies


----------



## omp2008 (Sep 19, 2009)

Ive got 4 marine nanos,1 tropical FW and 1 coldwater tank :2thumb:


----------



## Connor_123 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a 30G Tropical live bearer tank 
5G for live bearer fry!
And a cold water with black moore and shubunkin ( if thats how you spell it)


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

1 nano with tetras,cherry shrimp etc.Big tank with Datnoid polota,BGK,Jumbo Clown LOaches,Thorichthys ellioti,Channa pulchra,Pictus cats,Albino Senegal,2x Delhezi,Parrot and a few rainbows.


----------



## Satans Little Helper (Sep 11, 2008)

I have one 180litre Tropical tank and a 600 Litre Marine fish only system:2thumb:


----------



## moss (Jul 17, 2008)

red sea max 130 marine set up, so simple yet pleasing on the eye


----------



## gaz025 (Dec 30, 2009)

i have a tank thats probably around 1000 litres at a guess (6' x 2' x 2.5' + 3x fx5 filters ) . with freshwater stingrays


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

gaz025 said:


> i have a tank thats probably around 1000 litres at a guess (6' x 2' x 2.5' + 3x fx5 filters ) . with freshwater stingrays


ohh fresh water sting rays like the sound of them :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------

